

Tell HN: g+ emails loading images without permission in gmail - kqueue

Has anyone noticed how the g+ emails load images automatically in gmail without asking for permission?<p>note that I have "Ask before displaying external content" set.
======
bhickey
I've always thought the broader purpose of this feature is to stop spammers
from determining if you've opened an e-mail, rather than improve your load
times. It isn't a stretch to call g+ content 'internal'

To skirt the issue, I've just configured g+ not to e-mail me. Ever.

------
pavel_lishin
How does their permission system work? Does it allow images on all e-mails
coming from a certain domain?

